# How to build endurance @ 52



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

Gents, I just planned a 4 day trip out west to ride in Fruita CO. I just lost almost 40lbs and can feel the difference in my riding. However, not sure how I will do riding out west. I'm looking to build a bit of Endurance in about 3 weeks. Any one have any idea? Also, what kind of Supplements can be taken during a 20+ mile mtb ride in Fruita?


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Well its pretty simple, ride as much as you can. realistically, in 21 days you have room for no more than 6 high quality workouts and as many filler rides as you can fit in. I would do 2 interval workouts with repeat hill climbs ( 25 to 30 min of climbing total in 3 + minute intervals with equal time easy riding), 2 tempo rides on a road bike (10 min warmup, 40 min steady, 10 min cool down) and 2 over distance rides (2 + hours on trails). In between I would do filler rides of an hour or so of easy riding where I work on bike skills. Water and any sort of bar should be fine for your ride. Take some along for your long rides to confirm they work for you.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not sure it's possible to build much endurance in 3 weeks, I'm no expert though. It depends what your base is, if you try to ramp it up way beyond your norm for the next three weeks you'll probably just arrive in CO wrecked. Maybe put one hard week or so in now and taper back down a little until you leave, again I think it depends what your normal is. Also @ 50+ rest and recovery days are more important than ever.

Supplements? Well you will be in Colorado


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ramp up mileage gradually, long days in the saddle to build tolerance, build your capacity for spinning without stopping, do some intervals, then ramp down a few weeks before the big trip.

3 weeks?

Yeah, you’re too late 

Just go ride and have fun. Take breaks, eat snacks, don’t worry about supplements, just eat real food.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

3 weeks is not a lot of time. You can probably get a few longer rides in before your trip.

Don't overdo it before you leave, or you will be fried come ride time. 

How much riding per day are you talking about?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

You're going from near sea level to relatively high altitude.
Just resign yourself to the fact that you'll have to take it a little easy, as it takes 10 days or so at altitude to get used to it, regardless of what you do in the next few weeks (unless you spend the time at 8000 feet). When you get there, concentrate on staying hydrated! I can't emphasize THAT enough.


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

MSU Alum said:


> You're going from near sea level to relatively high altitude.
> Just resign yourself to the fact that you'll have to take it a little easy, as it takes 10 days or so at altitude to get used to it, regardless of what you do in the next few weeks (unless you spend the time at 8000 feet). When you get there, concentrate on staying hydrated! I can't emphasize THAT enough.


Fruita is only at 4,500'. Altitude acclimation has never been an issue for our group when heading there from sea level.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

brownpownow said:


> Fruita is only at 4,500'. Altitude acclimation has never been an issue for our group when heading there from sea level.


You don't climb in Fruita? I'm actually not that familiar with Fruita, so maybe not. I just got back from Moab two days ago, which is at 4000 feet, but you still climb to 11,150 feet at Burro. Maybe for a guy who lives at sea level and just lost 40 pounds, even 4500 feet could be felt.


----------



## bholio2 (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know how much you usually ride, but my top concern would be the ability to remain in the saddle for 4 days. If you are not in optimal shape, you'll be tired, slower and have to rest sometimes. No big deal. 

If you are unable to sit on the saddle after half a day without pain, your trip is ruined. I'd maximize saddle time to get acclimated to extended saddle time, being very careful not to overdo it.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

My friends and I take an annual weekend getaway MTB trip, and that 3rd or 4th day is always brutal. Probably because we tend to do 20-25 miles of difficult singletrack with plenty of elevation change the second day, generally starting with a lot of downhill stuff day one. Simply put, the more you ride the better you will be later in your trip. I'd ride every third day for the next three weeks.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

This probably won't help for this trip but I was cross training my riding with a killer kickboxing-stretching-yoga class. I stumbled across a class with an instructor my age so it was perfect for me. I got faster on my bike than I had been in a long time and my endurance was excellent as well. I've been unable to go since I moved and my riding is suffering.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> ... Supplements? Well you will be in Colorado


Supplements eh? LOL!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Couple grams of arginine 30-45mi. prior, and every 30-60min afterwards. Even the cheap generic stuff is fine.
Since you're talking back to back days of riding and will need to boost recovery, maybe glutamine and BCAAs pre, mid and post, protein drink mid and post.


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*Fruita riding*



Jase810 said:


> Gents, I just planned a 4 day trip out west to ride in Fruita CO. I just lost almost 40lbs and can feel the difference in my riding. However, not sure how I will do riding out west. I'm looking to build a bit of Endurance in about 3 weeks. Any one have any idea? Also, what kind of Supplements can be taken during a 20+ mile mtb ride in Fruita?


The last time we went to Fruita we rode for three days straight with no problems as getting in 20 miles a day is tough there. Most rides are much shorter than that.

Having worked with high altitude XC skiers and acclimatization, we'd see racers from the low lands (VT, NH) come in arriving a day before the high altitude races. The body doesn't start acclimatizing until 48 hours after arrival. You can jump right in to riding, but by the 3rd day the altitude will catch up if not in great shape.

Fruita's riding is limited so cruise the regular areas like 18 Road. Zippy Doo Da is a hoot and can be ridden a number of times. Grand Junction Lunch Loop and has some new trails as well.

Supplements: Make sure you have electrolytes in your water. Afterwards: get a good protein replacement drink (besides a few beers). Go to the Hot Tomato for pizza and beers. Best place in Fruita! Say hi to Annie for me...


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

RooHarris said:


> The last time we went to Fruita we rode for three days straight with no problems as getting in 20 miles a day is tough there. Most rides are much shorter than that.
> 
> Having worked with high altitude XC skiers and acclimatization, we'd see racers from the low lands (VT, NH) come in arriving a day before the high altitude races. The body doesn't start acclimatizing until 48 hours after arrival. You can jump right in to riding, but by the 3rd day the altitude will catch up if not in great shape.
> 
> ...


^^^Sounds like the best advice here.??


----------



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that it all worked out for my trip to Fruita. I got some protein drink, BCAA, gu roctane energy drink mix and sportslegs. Went very well with no cramping, which was my main concern. Was able to to 64 miles and 6875 feet of climbing. Gu roctane is really good stuff.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

A good supplement is a smile. Many stress and waste energy. When possible relax your upper body and try to allways relax your face. It allows energy to fllow and keeps us fresh for hours. No excess gripping of your bar, etc...


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

Chamois creme and a cold beer in the the pack go a long way.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Jase810 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that it all worked out for my trip to Fruita. I got some protein drink, BCAA, gu roctane energy drink mix and sportslegs. Went very well with no cramping, which was my main concern. Was able to to 64 miles and 6875 feet of climbing. Gu roctane is really good stuff.


Similar story, I've lost about 40 lbs. this year. Lost most of the weight prior to buying my bike back in Sept...Whole 30 diet more or less. Starting riding again primarily because a buddy was sending me pics of the great local single track he was riding (I have always been a dirt bike woods guy, pedaling SUCKED, or so I thought). So I jumped in a bought a YT Jeffsy. Anyway, I was also using it as another weight loss tool, so really wasn't thinking about any supplement or nutrition for energy. Went to Sedona/Flagstaff a few weeks ago, did 3 days. Nothing over the top, but knocked out some good miles and some decent climbs. Just eating before hand, ride for 3 hours or so, drinking water, go for beers and food after. So, I went for a solo single track ride in the Ozarks on Saturday, 14 miles, limited stops or rest and the last 2 miles destroyed me. I freaking crashed when I got back to the truck. I was craving food big time, never had that happen before. Normally solid food is the last thing on my mind after a strenuous ride. I had some almonds and jerky in the truck thankfully. But it took a few hours to recover, I was beat, again, never felt like that after a ride, usually pretty satisfied and high from the ride. But I was pushing a bit more since I was solo. I've been off the sugar, dairy and bread for the most part. Not sure exactly what to start mixing in? I don't really have any cramping issues and I really don't feel like eating solid food when I'm riding.


----------

